# Calidad de vida y seguridad en Argentina



## kyubi (Ago 27, 2011)

Hola amigos, les cuento que soy de Mexico, y se estaba viviendo actualmente una era de violencia e inseguridad, asi que planeo en un futuro no muy lejano (unos 3 o 4 años) irme a vivir a Argentina o Uruguay. Los dos son lugares muy hermosos, aunque me inclino un poco mas por Argentina por los bellos paisajes que tiene.

Pero me gustaria saber como esta la calidad de vida y como esta actualmente la seguridad en Argentina, espero me puedan aportar experiencia sobre este bello pais. Muchas gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2011)

Ok, para resumirlo prefiero vivir en Mexico jajaa

Hablando en serio:

1) La inflación es altísima, igual que la desocupación y el analfabetismo pero el organismo nacional junto con el gobierno hacen lo imposible por ocultarlo y desmentir la realidad.

2) La seguridad es un tema a nivel mundial creo yo, pero todavia no hay guerra civil 

3) Económica y políticamente hablando prefiero Uruguay

4) La calidad de vida es media, pero el costo de vida es algo elevado (o los salarios son bajos como quieras verlo)

Acá se cobra en promedio 700 Dólares para mantener una familia tipo de 4 personas (eso dicen, pero es obvio que es una miseria)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 27, 2011)

En otras palabras: vente a Chile. En un par de horas estás en Argentina.


PD.:


----------



## Vin (Ago 27, 2011)

Vente a España, aunque como están las cosas (crisis, desempleo, etc.)... quizás es mejor Argentina.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 29, 2011)

¿Alguien que no se queje de su propio país y sea completamente feliz en el?


----------



## Imzas (Ago 31, 2011)

Yo si me iria a Argentina, es un lindo pais, mas evolucionado que Chile  en multiples aspectos, sobre todo en la tolerancia. Pero con mi carton  de Informatica, antes no, por que si no tienes profesion te mueres de  hambre en cualquier sitio .


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 7, 2011)

La verdad, es que como esta ahora Argentina no es culpa de los que la mandan ahora, en este caso la presidenta Cristina F. de Kirchnner.

La historia es así: Hace más de un siglo el pais iba creciendo con la llegada de inmigrantes, la seguridad esta al 100% y hasta el más pobre tenia casa y trabajo. Resulta que esto se mantuvo hasta el 2do gobierno del entonces presidente Juan Domingo Perón, desde allí las "ganas" de trabajar fueron decayendo y las cosas fueron empeorando. Y como ya el pais no estaba como antes, 3 asesinos y locos por el poder (Videla, Massera y Agosti) comenzaron una dictadura militar que duró gracias a Dios, solo 7 años. Creció a manotazos la deuda externa y desaparecieron más de 30.000 personas. Luego de esto los que vinieron en vez de ayudar a levantar el país lo empeoraron más.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2011)

Locovalvular, te faltaron los otros 5 golpes de estado del S.XX en Argentina 

-El primero fue en el '30, que derrocó al gobierno de Irigoyen. Ese fue el golpe de Uriburu y el primero en el que participó Perón (en esa época fue lo de la Patagonia Rebelde).

-El segundo fue el del '43, derrocando a Castillo (como ganó con fraude, hay que derrocarlo, qué tanto, y tomar el poder). Segundo golpe en el que participa Perón al que eligen constitucionalmente dos años después, en el '45.

-El tercero en el '55, donde derrocan a Perón, ahora electo presidente y lo derrocan después de que dilapidó las reservas de la nación (en esos 10 años de Perón es que aparece la cultura del asistencialismo)

-El cuarto es en el '62, derrocan a Frondizi y sube Guido. Nada de andar haciendo proyectos nacionales, que no conviene a los intereses de afuera...

-El quinto es el del '66 derrocando a Illia, con la bestia peluda de Onganía  y sus "bastones largos". Por problemas con eso de andar controlando lo que se llevaban del país... Illia ponía restricciones, así que no era producente para los que querían sacar plata de acá.

-El sexto, en el '76 derrocando de nuevo a Perón (bueno, a su inútil viuda), es recién el de Videla, Massera, Agosti, Viola, Galtieri y toda la manga de asquerosos de verde que incluía a Lopez Rega.
Sin palabras. Podrá ser una completa idiota Isabelita, pero prefiero a esa idiota antes que a los inmundos de verde.

Es una simplificación demasiado grande decir que todo lo hicieron estos últimos. Argentina tiene una tradición de golpes de estado y gobiernos de facto, siempre funcionales a intereses extranjeros, que se remonta a principios del S.XIX.

En fin, que la calidad de vida en Argentina no es una. O mejor dicho, Argentina no es una (esto se lo debemos a Mitre vs. Urquiza).
Si vivís en la Capital o sus alrededores, es una realidad. Todo el resto del país es distinto.

Robos, asaltos, apuros, problemas y complicaciones los podés tener en cualquier lado, pero principalmente suceden en Buenos Aires (la ciudad, no la provincia). A medida que te alejás de esa ciudad ganás en tranquilidad, seguridad, calidad y costo de vida y bienestar.
Si te toca irte muy lejos, caés en el problema argentino de la centralización. Somos un país federal en los papeles y unitario en la práctica, así que lo que no pasa en la capital, sencillamente no existe.

El truco está en ir a una ciudad que no sea Buenos Aires, pero que sea lo suficientemente grande como para tener lo necesario en infraestructura.
Esa es la mejor combinación que podés tener entre nivel de vida y costo. Eso sí, si tenés que hacer algún trámite (de lo que sea), o te vas a la Capital o tenés que mandarlo hasta allá y esperar a que vuelva el papel hecho y firmado.
Burocracia centralizada: Una belleza


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 7, 2011)

Cacho, tenés mucha razón y es perfecto el resumen que hiciste, ya que muchos no cuenta la historia como de verdad es. Si te fijas el primer gobierno que tuvimos fué comandado por un militar y tambien asesino (Cornelio Saavedra) y desde allí la Argentina tuvo más gobernantes militares que civiles, y como siempre a algunos se les fué la mano y a otros no. El echo es que me referí a la dictadura del 76´ porque unas de las más conocidas por todos los paises, o a lo mejor parte del mundo. 
Y disculpa que te corrija pero te faltó una: "La Dictadura Silenciosa" que duró desde 1949 hasta 1952, durante el gobierno del Gral Perón. SALUDOS



PD: Aunque no creas esta presidencia está considerada como una dictadura, ya que en ese entonces el general dirigía todos los medios de comunicación del país, tenia a toda la población nacional controlada y al que se revelaba se lo metía preso. Pero fue una época de gloria para el país.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2011)

que cosa ller la historia, es muy interesante, si uno la ve desde afuera casi las cosas parecen obvias y predecibles.

a mi particularmente acerca de las sociedades humanas algo que me dio curiosidad siempre es , por ejemplo leer alkgun articulo acerca de el apart eid (o como se escriba ) de africa, y como algunas familias inglesas y otras vivian con total seguridad, dentro de sus mansiones y su ambiente controlado, chicos que ni se enteraron de los problemas de afuera.

quiero decir con esto que el mundo y un pais tambien son inmensos y ........el dinero si hace la diferencia.
si tenes dinero te vas a un buen barrio, podes crecer en un cauntry , o en muchos lugares donde viviras refeliz.
ahora si sos un muerto seguro que iras como por un embudo a una gran ciudad a buscar trabajo, caeras en una zona pobre con mucha delincuencia y bla bla........

cada pais tiene lo suyo, mexico yo leo las cosas que pasan , terribles y tambien se que hay playas, cuevas, bosques con ruinas , uno puede ir a pasear meses (como siempre con $$$ ) y disfrutar de un hermoso pais.

ahora si vas a mexico  (o argentina, o donde sea) con una mano adelante y otra atras y no te encontras en el camino con la amiga _*suerte *_.............perdiste.

el mundo es hermoso, es la gente la que lo c**a.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2011)

locovalvular dijo:


> Si te fijas el primer gobierno que tuvimos fué comandado por un militar y tambien asesino (Cornelio Saavedra) y desde allí la Argentina tuvo más gobernantes militares que civiles...


Pero ahí estás hablando de la Primera  Junta (1810), cuando Argentina todavía no era Argentina y el gobierno pretendía ser transitorio hasta que Fernando VII saliera de la cárcel donde lo puso Napoleón.
Al fin que copiaron acá lo que se hacía en España con las Juntas de Gobierno (la de Sevilla y la de Cádiz son las que más se conocen por acá) con las que los españoles se oponían al gobierno francés.
Por si fuera poco, Saavedra era el comandante de las tropas reales en el Virreinato, con lo que si no lo ponían a la cabeza, cualquier revolución habría tenido muy pocas posibilidades de prosperar (los harían paté con el ejército).

Más apuntaría a que los golpes contra Argentina recién podríamos ponerlos desde 1816 (independencia de españa), donde iban caudillos contra caudillos y casi diría (a memoria nomás) que el golpe de Lavalle contra Dorrego fue el primero resonante (1828 si mal no recuerdo), pero Dorrego era Gobernador de Buenos Aires.
Hasta Mitre derrotando a Urquiza (1855 o por ahí) y Buenos Aires anexando a la Confederación bajo su dominio no podemos hablar de una Argentina sola. Casi que ese podría considerarse el primer golpe "en serio" contra autoridades nacionales.


locovalvular dijo:


> y como siempre a algunos se les fué la mano y a otros no.


Ahí no estoy de acuerdo. Desde el momento en que encabezan un golpe militar, se les fue la mano.


locovalvular dijo:


> Y disculpa que te corrija pero te faltó una: "La Dictadura Silenciosa" que duró desde 1949 hasta 1952, durante el gobierno del Gral Perón.


Sí, pero fue una dictadura constitucional, no un golpe de estado.
No estoy de acuerdo con lo que hizo controlando los medios, cerrando a cualquier fuente opositora y silenciando a quienes no lo apoyaban, pero era un gobierno electo. 
Cualquier parecido con un gobierno un tanto más actual ¿es mera coincidencia?.
Ahora me van a decir gorila...


locovalvular dijo:


> Aunque no creas esta presidencia está considerada como una dictadura, ya que en ese entonces el general dirigía todos los medios de comunicación del país, tenia a toda la población nacional controlada y al que se revelaba se lo metía preso. Pero fue una época de gloria para el país.


¿Cómo no voy a creer que fue una dictadura?
Lo fue, pero fue una (insisto) dictadura electa. Lo del momento de gloria... Ahí no estoy de acuerdo en una parte y sí en otra.
El progreso en el campo de las leyes sociales marcó un avance enorme del país. Una a favor.
El problema es que eso vino acompañado de una política paternalista que se basaba en vaciar al país para poner en circulación las reservas del Banco Central (1/3 de todo el oro amonedado del mundo estaba en Argentina tras la II G.M.) y con eso hacer... sindicatos (eso es bueno) adictos (eso no es bueno), hoteles para los sindicatos (eso es bueno) pero sólo para los peronistas (eso es malo), comprar voluntades (¿eso es bueno?), crear empresas estatales (eso es bueno) donde acomodar a los desempleados y con eso comprar los votos (eso es malo) y algún milloncito que otro que se escapó a Suiza. Qué costumbre que tiene la plata de irse siempre para allá, le debe gustar el esquí a los billetes grandes.

Perón salió de nuestro ejército que de socialista/izquierda no tiene nada. Discípulo del ejército prusiano (alemán) de fines del S. XIX (y después del de EE.UU.) ¿Qué les vas a hablar de una política social(ista)?.
Lo que hizo fue reflotar proyectos _cajoneados_ presentados por la izquierda años antes de su gobierno y tomar los modelos de Mussolini (no olvidar que Perón estuvo en Europa desde poco después del golpe del '30 y por bastante tiempo) y de Franco.
Las ideas sociales las sacó de ellos, junto con la propaganda y la manera de hacer sus discursos, el carisma que tenía el tipo lo traía desde la cuna.

Perón gobernó de la única manera que conocía, usó lo que había aprendido de Mussolini y de Franco y tomó el ejemplo de los dos gobiernos (de facto) de los que había participado.
Fuera de eso, tenía plata para hacer lo que quisiera y no dudó un instante en gastarla (toda). Al fin, en el '55, Argentina estaba en quiebra, sin un peso y con un golpe inminente.
Si me lo preguntás, no hizo un buen gobierno en ninguna de las 3 presidencias que tuvo, pero no todo lo que hizo fue malo.
Pero esto sí es subjetivo y se presta a que aparezcan peronistas a rebatir mis argumentos, así que... bienvenidos sean y me parece que toda esta parte la voy a tener que mover a un tema nuevo porque nos estamos yendo lejos del hilo original .


Saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Sep 8, 2011)

kyubi dijo:


> Hola amigos, les cuento que soy de Mexico, y se estaba viviendo actualmente una era de violencia e inseguridad, asi que planeo en un futuro no muy lejano (unos 3 o 4 años) irme a vivir a Argentina o Uruguay. Los dos son lugares muy hermosos, aunque me inclino un poco mas por Argentina por los bellos paisajes que tiene.
> 
> Pero me gustaria saber como esta la calidad de vida y como esta actualmente la seguridad en Argentina, espero me puedan aportar experiencia sobre este bello pais. Muchas gracias y saludos a todos.



Amigo yo tambien soy de México y tengo una duda ¿de que estado de la republica eres? supongo que de algun estado norteño o de las costas.
se que no va con la tematica del foro pero es que en verdad la inseguridad esta canija en muchos estados de la republica y es que ya no son delincuentes comunes  para que la policia común les haga frente es gente que anda por las calles en sus camionetas con armas de alto poder  fusiles ak-47,AR-15,Barret calibre .50,granadas,de hecho hace poco hubo un enfrentamiento cerca de un estadio de futbol todos corrian como podian para ponerse a salvo y no es cuento hay videos en youtube de video aficionado como se escuchan las rafagas,en fin es increible lo que puede hacer la ambicion por el dinero,es una tristeza que este pais tenga ese problema desde mediados de los años 70s hasta la actualidad.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 8, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Cómo no voy a creer que fue una dictadura?
> .................................................
> El problema es que


 
cacho, me asombras , tu dedicacion y tu cultura con estos temas, claro que seguro habra otro que tendra otra opinion, yo no soy de estudiar tanto el tema.

pero de lo leido te quisiera agregar algo, de uno que no es culto en el tema de historia, pero si vivio una parte :

salimos de una dictadura, o de varias como decis, de militares dictadores que mataban gente y decian que estaban ahi por que los civiles necesitaban ser guiados y los politicos eran ladrones..........
y por desgracia luego de salir de ahi descubrimos que no estaban errados en lo que decian (si en lo que hacian y como) , tuvimos un presidente tras otros que se olvidaron de que tenian que HONRAR a la historia y demostrarles a los que estuvieron antes que se habian equivocado.
tuvimos presidentes /a que no recordaron la historia que vos contas mas que para usarla en su beneficio, todo "otro grupo " de HDPs , por que si bien los militares fueron un grupo de HDPS los civiles sociopatas que hemos tenido (y tenemos) son otro tanto.

ASOCIACIONES :

antes los militares no te dejaban hablar o criticar...... hoy podes hablar y criticar que ya estamos anestesiados y a nadie le importa, julio lopez desaparecio pero el olvido es tan rqapido como un par de capitulso de "bailando" con lindas minas en culo, y no solo la gente olvida sino que la justicia.

antes los militares iban y "tomaban " gente de sus casas, como si un granjero fuese a tomar unas gallinas al corral.
hoy la gente muere por la desidia de quienes deberian trabajar para cuidarla, desde ancianos que mueren por que les dan medicamentos truchos (y de nuevo el olvido y la fiesta) , hasta niñas que son secuestradas por un ambiente cada vez mas impune y violento , mietras una presidenta dice que :
ha dado su primer paso contra la trata de blancas (luego de 8 años de su apellido en el gobierno) cuando en verdad solo prohibio el comercio de un anuncio en un diario contra el cual ella esta enojada (no se por que ni me importa, ... se habra limpiado un dia el culo con el papel de ese diario y se lo dejo paspado y se enojo , no se) .
Muertes ?? hay muchas formas de hacer que mueran silenciosamente cientos de miles de personas por año que no deberian morir, muchas formas de ponerlas en las estadisticas como "otra cosa" .
la inseguridad no es culpa de ... ¿¿ " nadie "" ?¿?¿ el paco ? la falta de cuidado en la salud publica ? la falta de educacion ?? el criar gente que vivira en la miseria, gente que te dira "estoy trabajando " cuando lo que esta haciendo NO es trabajar (robar, secuestrar, revolver la basura , etc) ..... eso es matar la mente de todo un pais .   


Antes los militares se robaban o no se que hacian con el dinero del pais.
pero ahora si sabemos que se hace :
nada.
no tenemos fabricas , industria grosa propia, no se les ocurre crear ni una red de trenes propias, solo se va uno de estos complices democraticos a el exterior y viene con la sorpresa de que quiere comprar trenes usados españosles o chinos, o que quiere traer un tren bala de holanda o nose donde, asi , como una sorpresa (cometa inc) .
o te dicen : pagamos (de nuevo)  la deuda, ya somos libres , y entregan la reserva. 


cambió.................solo cambió........
yo no quiero que vuelvan JAMAS militares, y hay motivos logicos y simples pero esto es una version de humor negro, una burla, casi diria que un "vieron...se los dije"......
creo que ha muerto mas gente en la epoca de menem que se arrojaba bajo los trenes que en la dictadura, no me extrañaria.
Todo nuestro sistema de gobieron es UNA BURLA.
Una burla a la gente que murio en la historia.

Me daban bronca, menem y tantos otros, me da bronca por que el final de la ultima dictadura fue lo de las malvinas que murieron muchos pibes, y para que ??? para que luego los militares dejen el camino vacante para toda una banda de sociopatas, de actores delincuentes, de personas que ninguno actuo con un poco de honor, de conciencia de el lugar que ocupa .
gente que llega al sillon y cree :
"ahora es mio, yo tengo el poder de hacer lo que se me cante "


----------



## luchoelectronica (Sep 20, 2011)

bueno creo que arriba ya se dijo mucho de historia y hechos de la argentina muy feos y muy latentes aun..no me voy a meter con eso..

yo creo que en la argentina se viven muchas realidades distintas, por un lado tenes los countries privados que parecen una burbuja grande donde la gente se "aisla" de la realidad que los rodea, en el otro extremo tenes las villas y la pobreza... hablando de bs as y en capital.. yo soy de ahi .
argentina es un pais hermoso pero nos falta mucho en muchos aspectos para poder progresar como sociedad y como pais. 
yo creo en el esfuerzo y en el respeto, la base de todo es el respeto, si yo no lo tengo con un tercero está todo permitido, lo puedo cagar de 1000 maneras y esta todo bien, y el conmigo tambien, respeto por la autoridad, no miedo a la represion... y despues el esfuerzo, se nota mucho la disparidad en ese sentido, hay personas que laburan 781363 horas por dia para ganar 3 pesos, y tienen una familia y viven en condiciones muy malas, hay gente tiene beneficios por su condicion social (lo cual es logico y esta bien que asi sea) pero ese beneficio no es acompañado de un esfuerzo real de parte de este, nadie merece vivir en una choza de 3 chapas al lado del riachuelo, si la sociedad hace el esfuerzo de darle mejores condiciones a esta persona, debe ser correspondido con esfuerzo para devolver el aporte hecho... 
las cosas no son gratis, y si recibimos cosas gratis es por dos motivos, o me estan dando algo que no es material o me estan dando cosas que alguien mas trabajo por conseguir.. no se si me estoy explicando bien..


----------



## el indio (Sep 20, 2011)

Resumen total, el gobierno no es dueño de nada, para darle algo a alguien que no hizo nada, tiene que sacarselo a alguien que trabajo para tenerlo y no lo tuvo, en definitiva, hasta que no maduremos como sociedad y sepamos repartir segun el esfuerzo, y dejemos que los gobernantes de turno hagan proselitismo entregando(cajas pan,planes sociales, plan trabajar, plan jefes y jefas de familia, subvencion por hijos y un larguisimo etc) no vamos a conseguir que Argentina tenga una sociedad justa y equilibrada.
En esta distribucion tambien deberian contarse que las provincias son despojadas de muchos recursos(incluso no renovables) en pos de que Bs As viva de la manera que lo hace.


----------



## Facuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Alguien que no se queje de su propio país y sea completamente feliz en el?


Jajaja aguante argentina , el mejor pais lejos..... 
Igual te lo regalo el caminar a las 12:00 pm por la calle.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

El problema es el siguiente y creo que muchos opinarán lo mismo: Durante el gobierno del gral. Perón el daba las llamadas "becas"  y subcidios, pero que pasaba, aquel que lo recibia ahorraba ese dinero, y se compraba una casa, se compraba ropa y conseguia trabajo.

En el dia de hoy, vos tenes 2 opciones: 
a) le das un subsidio a un vago que nunca va a laburar y no hace más que tener hijos y desde hace 5 años vive en el mismo rancho y encima reclama aumentos haciendo piquete 
b) no das subsidios, el pais se llena de pobres muertos de hambre y buenos aires y casi todo la argentina se convertiría en un caos debido a las protestas y piquetes.

Con esto se obtiene 1 resultado por cada opción:
a) das dinero para luchar contra la pobreza, y la culpa la tienen los dirigentes por mantener vagos.
b) no les das dinero y la culpa lo tienen los dirigentes por el numero de pobres y desnutridos que hay.

Ahi me pregunto: ahi que enseñarles a trabajar?? o como se hacia en el oriente que a todos los que no servian se los mataba??


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2011)

Facuu dijo:


> Jajaja aguante argentina , el mejor pais lejos.....
> Igual te lo regalo el caminar a las 12:00 pm por la calle.


y ..subite a l vereda, es mas seguro 



locovalvular dijo:


> El problema es el siguiente y creo que muchos opinarán lo mismo: Durante el gobierno del gral. Perón el daba las llamadas "becas" y subcidios, pero que pasaba, aquel que lo recibia ahorraba ese dinero, y se compraba una casa, se compraba ropa y conseguia trabajo.
> 
> En el dia de hoy, vos tenes 2 opciones:
> a) le das un subsidio a un vago que nunca va a laburar y no hace más que tener hijos y desde hace 5 años vive en el mismo rancho y encima reclama aumentos haciendo piquete
> ...


 
no disculpame:

1 -- das subsidios NO para que no haya hambre o pobres. 
DAS SUBSIDIOS PARA TENER VOTOS ASEGURADOS.

2 -- todo se arregla con objetivos, ese es el gran problema en todo el mundo :
el objetivo de la gente que dirije.
EL REAL : es obtener poder, asegurarse de ganar y seguir en el poder y robar.
EL IDEAL : es organizar un pais, que la gente viva bien y haya justicia.
no hace falta dar subsidio, con dar trabajo logras lo mismo : que les llegue dinero a fun de mes, y encima mas dinero que el que ganarian con subsidios, les ofrecees trabajo digno y les incentivas a que estudien.
pero no ...... este es un gran gallinero donde muchisimos hacen huevo .

fuentes de trabajo , se podrian hacer tantas, obras grandes hay para hacer un monton , pero ya lo hablamos muchas veces, este pais es un pais tercermundista que esta frenado no solo por la corrupcion interna sino que tambien por intereses externos que no quieren que este pais crezca, los que desmontan los trrenes , lso que desmontan proyecots como el plan condor y tantos otros, que eran total industria argentina.
los mismos que proyectan con bomobos y platillos un tren bala que se compra de afuera (cero trabajo argentino, cero proyeccion nacional, cero tecnologia *PROPIA *) .


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

en eso estoy de acuerdo con vos, aunque valla contra mis principios politicos, tenes algo de razon

y no me gusta mezclar la politica con un capacitor, ya me sucedio una vez en el que fui "humillado" durante una raparación por mi condicion politica

y no me gusta mezclar la politica con un capacitor, ya me sucedio una vez en el que fui "humillado" durante una raparación por mi condicion politica


----------



## luchoelectronica (Sep 22, 2011)

y no me gusta mezclar la politica con un capacitor, ya me sucedio una vez en el que fui "humillado" durante una raparación por mi condicion politica


no esta bueno mezclar la politica con nada que no sea politica , porque siempre hay opinones distintas y por norma general la gente no debate amablemente sus puntos de vista...
concuerdo totalmente con fernandob, el objetivo aca es el beneficio personal y tener poder, lo disfrazan con intenciones humanitarias... por mi que se vayan todos a la mierda realmente es frustrante pensar que te estan cagando y estan cagando al pais, y siempre fue asi desde los comienzos de la argentina...


----------

